# Busy weekend coming up



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Blanchi and Nike's temperatures have dropped to the point that we are expecting both litters to be born this weekend, maybe even starting today. Pam and I are resting up as much as possible beforehand. We have everything ready. Nothing to do but wait for now.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope both moms have an easy delivery. Enjoy your pre-puppy rest!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Blanchi and Nike's temperatures have dropped to the point that we are expecting both litters to be born this weekend, maybe even starting today. Pam and I are resting up as much as possible beforehand. We have everything ready. Nothing to do but wait for now.


:whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2:

"Big Brother" Kodi is cheering the girls on! 

Can't wait for pix!!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

How exciting. Love seeing pictures of your puppies.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

How exciting! Can't wait to see the new pups; fingers crossed that the deliveries are uneventful.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Best of luck!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow. This is good! Good luck.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We had a full night's sleep last night. Blanchi waited until we finished breakfast this morning-almost-before starting in labor. First stages now. She knew it was time to go back in the whelping room, and asked to go back there. Pam and I will take turns staying with her until puppies start coming.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad you got to sleep. That was nice of Blanchi to wait until morning! Good luck with everything.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Tom King said:


> Blanchi waited until we finished breakfast this morning-almost-before starting in labor.


Que le vaya bien (have a good experience) amiga Blanchi.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Best of luck. Hope all goes well with Blanchi. I guess Nike won't be far behind. Lots of fun in your house.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Looking forward to updates and puppy pictures!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

First one just born-went easy. 7-3/4 oz. boy, black with white.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Second one 16 minutes after the first one. Another boy about the same size, black and tan. Both nursing strong already, and complaining that the milk is not down yet.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

How exciting!!! Wishing an easy delivery for Blanchi...


----------



## Srouse1 (Jan 24, 2015)

How exciting!! Hope it continues to go smoothly.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I just can't imagine what it must be like waiting for two litters. How exciting. Hope all goes well. Sheba is keeping her paws crossed for luck.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Black with white girl. Blanchi is doing a great job.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a good Mom!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

This is so exciting getting a play by play. Cannot wait for pics.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Long pause, but there is at least one more in there. We felt the head, and felt it moving around. Her belly is still really big, but we don't want to push on it much to try and tell how many more are in there.


----------



## ElinorHorner (Jul 10, 2009)

Eagerly following here in New Zealand! Fingers crossed for Blanchi and then Nike...hopefully NOT at the same time.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't think Nike will whelp today, and hopefully not tonight after the long day today. Blanchi is in a long whelping pause right now.

Elinor, I didn't know, or forgot, that you were a member here.


----------



## harmony (Jan 18, 2015)

Hope everything is still going well. How exciting for you!


----------



## ElinorHorner (Jul 10, 2009)

Exciting! Wonderful that's it's all going fine!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We're thinking now that Blanchi is probably done. What we thought might be a puppy head could have just been something contracting. We didn't 't want to probe too hard, but whatever it was looks like it fooled both of us, but her belly is still pretty big-bigger than what they are normally like when all puppies are out.

Pam is Making preparations for Nike


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ElinorHorner said:


> Eagerly following here in New Zealand! Fingers crossed for Blanchi and then Nike...hopefully NOT at the same time.


Hi Elinor! Glad you showed up (long distance!!!)

I agree&#8230; I hope Blanchi gets done before Nike starts. OTOH&#8230; it could be a L-O-N-G night in the King Household!!! 

BTW, folks, that GORGEOUS guy in Elinor's avatar is Nike's "beau", Tony!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> We're thinking now that Blanchi is probably done. What we thought might be a puppy head could have just been something contracting. We didn't 't want to probe too hard, but whatever it was looks like it fooled both of us, but her belly is still pretty big-bigger than what they are normally like when all puppies are out.
> 
> Pam is Making preparations for Nike


Is Nike in labor yet, or you're just getting ready?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Just getting ready. Nike ate a big supper, and is showing no signs. Hopefully she will at least wait until tomorrow. Her temperature dropped enough at morning check this morning to say that she will probably start labor within 24 hours, but that's not always 100% accurate.

Blanchi and her three are doing just fine.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Just getting ready. Nike ate a big supper, and is showing no signs. Hopefully she will at least wait until tomorrow. Her temperature dropped enough at morning check this morning to say that she will probably start labor within 24 hours, but that's not always 100% accurate.
> 
> Blanchi and her three are doing just fine.


Hope you get a good night's sleep!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We got a full night's sleep last night, but doesn't look like it will work out that way tonight. Nike just started in early stages of labor. Looks like litter theme will have something to do with Grammys.


----------



## ElinorHorner (Jul 10, 2009)

Yay! Well, yay for those of us who are eagerly waiting, if not "yay" for you and Pam who will have to be up during the night.  Can't wait to hear more, whenever "more" happens! Prayers flying your way from New Zealand! Just 3:20 PM here, so I'll be up for at least 7 more hours. Text anytime, though!


----------



## Srouse1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Does that mean you may have a Beyonce, Madonna, or Miranda?
Hope all goes well. How are Blanchi and her 3 little ones doing?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

ElinorHorner said:


> Yay! Well, yay for those of us who are eagerly waiting, if not "yay" for you and Pam who will have to be up during the night.  Can't wait to hear more, whenever "more" happens! Prayers flying your way from New Zealand! Just 3:20 PM here, so I'll be up for at least 7 more hours. Text anytime, though!


You must be very excited about your first "fuzzy" grandkids, Elinor. Hope all goes well for Nike and her babies.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Blanchi and her three are doing great. They are all very strong puppies. Blanchi had her post birth bathing today, so she's back to her normal, gorgeous self.


----------



## ElinorHorner (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, Mary. Very excited about first grandpups!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Starting at 3 a.m. Nike had a cream boy, a cream girl, and a black with white boy. All went well, and all three puppies are very strong and vigorous.

There will be some disappointed people on our waiting list, since both girls only had three puppies each, but they will be next in line for the next litters.

Tibi and Posh are expecting in a couple of weeks. It looks like all our puppies this year will be born fairly close together.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds like all is good in the King nursery! Busy, busy times for all of you. Congratulations.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

So glad your puppies are here and everyone is healthy. Congrats!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations!!! Six new babies and more to come, wow!! I think you had better cancel any plans that would take you out of the house lol. That is fantastic news though and glad everyone is well.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Can't wait to see puppies and find out there names!
Congratulations.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pam has told me that she actually likes litters close together, so that she can stay at home, take the kind of care of them that the King's are so well known for, and then have a BREAK for a while! :laugh:

Was very glad to hear that all puppies were accounted for and that my little girl friend Nike (the only other dog that Dave likes ALMOST as much as Kodi!  )was doing well and settled in with her adorable new pups!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats Tom and Pam! :whoo:

Here's a recap of the puppies born over the weekend:

BLANCHI
Female - black with white
Male - black with white
Male - black and tan

NIKE
Female - cream
Male - cream
Male - black with white

And TIBI and POSH are expecting in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Exiting news! Congratulations Blanchi and Nike, two of my favorite girls. 
Get some rest Tom and Pam. 
I've been gone for awhile but hope to keep up now 

Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Srouse1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Congratulations on the new puppies!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations on the new arrivals!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations on your two litters.  I'm excited to see them.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Here you go: Nike's puppies by themselves, and Blanchi with hers. Both pictures are really tiny for some reason. Pam took them with her phone, and then uploaded them to the computer. The files are tiny. Blanchi's puppies are growing steadily. Nike has such rich milk that her puppies gain weight at an amazing rate. Normally, you might expect puppies to even lose a tiny bit of weight the first day, but Nike's gained an ounce a piece the first 24 hours.

There's a little chance that Nike's two light ones are white, but most likely Cream since Nike's Mom Blanchi is a cream. They sure look white to start with though.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

The pictures display fine. Blanchi looks good with her black furballs and Nike's pups are so precious. Thanks for updating us Tom!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww…Just precious! Love those little pink paws


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Nike's "black" puppy is not Black. We've never had another one like it, can't catch it in a picture, and don't know where it's going. One of the "creams" is starting to get little spots of color too. We don't know what they are going to turn into. I'll keep you updated as they change, and get pictures as we are able to.


----------



## ElinorHorner (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh, I love that the colors are unusual. Will be so much fun to see how they develop. Those genes!!! You never know what they are going to do next!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Congratulations! They are so precious!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the puppy pictures. Keep 'em coming. Blanchi looks so proud of herself and is quite the lady.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Can't wait to see them grow!


----------



## Srouse1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Blanchi actually looks like she is smiling. The puppies are adorable!


----------



## parrotfeathers (Sep 15, 2014)

Very nice litters. Wish there had been more girls!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We moved Nike and her whelping box with puppies into the same room with Blanchi and her babies today. Pam figured they would be better with privacy for the first days.

Now they are having the best time together. They check on each others babies, and go outside to potty together, wagging their tails the whole time.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What a cute story. If I remember correctly, Blanchi is Nike's mom. Great teamwork by the girls. How are the pups doing?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So sweet!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

sandypaws said:


> What a cute story. If I remember correctly, Blanchi is Nike's mom. Great teamwork by the girls. How are the pups doing?


Yes, Blanchi is Nike's Mom. They've always been close.

The pups are doing great. They were all right around 7 ounces at birth, and now up a little over 11 ounces.

Blanchi has one that gets me up several times a night. He finishes nursing, and takes off up over Blanchi's side and back, and ends up somewhere else in the whelping box. Blanchi has stopped going to get him, and instead waits for me to hear him on the monitor, and come put him back with the others. He'll settle down pretty soon. It's so easy for them to develop some habit.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

just adorable!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> We moved Nike and her whelping box with puppies into the same room with Blanchi and her babies today. Pam figured they would be better with privacy for the first days.
> 
> Now they are having the best time together. They check on each others babies, and go outside to potty together, wagging their tails the whole time.


Awww, it's so nice that they enjoy each other so much!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Yes, Blanchi is Nike's Mom. They've always been close.
> 
> The pups are doing great. They were all right around 7 ounces at birth, and now up a little over 11 ounces.
> 
> Blanchi has one that gets me up several times a night. He finishes nursing, and takes off up over Blanchi's side and back, and ends up somewhere else in the whelping box. Blanchi has stopped going to get him, and instead waits for me to hear him on the monitor, and come put him back with the others. He'll settle down pretty soon. It's so easy for them to develop some habit.


A little roamer! 

We need more pictures!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Awwww, adorable pictures. Blanchi looks sweet as always. Look at those tiny pink paws. Keep up the good work. We're enjoying the colors. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The little boy didn't wake me up last night. He has decided it's easier to just roll over on his back with his feet in the air, once his belly is full.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Tom King said:


> He has decided it's easier to just roll over on his back with his feet in the air, once his belly is full.


He is definitely Havanese!!!!!!!!!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Ah, how cute.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Tom King said:


> Nike's "black" puppy is not Black. We've never had another one like it, can't catch it in a picture, and don't know where it's going. One of the "creams" is starting to get little spots of color too. We don't know what they are going to turn into. I'll keep you updated as they change, and get pictures as we are able to.


Could it be Havana Brown? That would be awesome! Don't see many of those....

I read this on Havanese Colours of the Rainbow website.

"It may be that an unidentified colour filter is at work, or a modifier that allows red to be partially expressed on a black coat. There are theories, but geneticists have not yet positively identified what causes this colour, so, for now, this intriguing colour remains an enigma."

With Tony being red and Nike a black.....you could get lucky!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam got pictures on the website today. If you are wondering if any are available, they were all spoken for before they were born.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tom King said:


> Pam got pictures on the website today. If you are wondering if any are available, they were all spoken for before they were born.


I checked out the website earlier today to see if there were any pictures up yet and was happy to find that there were. The pictures are great. I noticed that there is a slot ready for the next litter. Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Cute pictures I'm excited to see them grow. I was hoping for a red one maybe another time.


----------

